

Mozilla to sell ads in Firefox Web Browser - brandnewlow
http://adage.com/article/special-report-iab-annual-meeting/mozilla-sell-ads-firefox/291641/

======
serge2k
If this happens hopefully someone forks firefox and strips out this garbage.

------
naner
A small very vocal subset of users is going to throw a fit. And a forked
version of the browser (Iceweasel?) is going to strip out the ad
functionality, assuming it is not just a toggle in the browser.

 _" Mozilla is moving from a dumb window to the internet to a smart agent on
behalf of the user, putting the user first," Mr. Herman said._

Or Mozilla is trying to pay the bills and not be so beholden to Google. I
don't think users are clamoring for more advertising.

Good move, if they manage to pull it off well enough.

~~~
smonff
If it make them possible to build a fast browser !

------
ivraatiems
Well... guess it's time to go back to Chrome.

I'm just going to hope I woke up in bizzaro-world and this is not actually
happening on Earth Prime.

------
ozten
The tone and facts in this article don't seem right.

From the official Mozilla blog post: "Mozilla is kicking off an exploration"
"Directory Tiles will instead suggest pre-packaged content for first-time
users." "While we have not worked out the entire product roadmap, we are
beginning to talk to content partners about the opportunity, and plan to start
showing Directory Tiles to new Firefox users as soon as we have the user
experience right"

Sounds like early days, the news article made it sound like a done deal.

I think UP is a much more interesting project in terms of advertising and
improving how the web works. [https://blog.mozilla.org/labs/2013/12/user-
personalization-u...](https://blog.mozilla.org/labs/2013/12/user-
personalization-update/)

~~~
yaeger
"Tiles"?!

I guess they didn't notice how "well" Microsoft does with Tiles on the desktop
where even the most die hard Win8 apologist says "When you use start8, it's
not so bad as you never have to see them."

And if they are talking about that dumb grid when opening a blank tab, that
was the first thing I deactivated when it was introduced. When I open a new
tab, I have a site in mind I wish to open. I do not need to see my top most
visited sites in a grid. That's what the pull down list of the address bar is
there for. And neither do I need to see ads in that grid.

------
teaneedz
Can someone slap me in the face so that I can wake up, please?

[https://twitter.com/dherman76/status/433320156496789504](https://twitter.com/dherman76/status/433320156496789504)

------
aranjedeath
So really what they're doing is stealing opera's idea. This could be
advertising, or it could be awesome. I suppose we'll just have to wait and see
what the details are and who they partner with.

------
juliangoldsmith
I guess they have to make money somehow.

Glad I use Chrome, though.

------
vfclists
Will AdBlock be able to block them?

